# The Golf Club Xbox One



## GB72 (Aug 19, 2014)

Today is the release date of the serious golf game on the Xbox One. Have been really looking forward to this so have stocked up on points at lunchtime to download a copy when I get home. 

Anyone already got it up and running who can let me know if it lives up to the promise it has shown in previews.


----------



## glynntaylor (Aug 19, 2014)

GB72 said:



			Today is the release date of the serious golf game on the Xbox One. Have been really looking forward to this so have stocked up on points at lunchtime to download a copy when I get home. 

Anyone already got it up and running who can let me know if it lives up to the promise it has shown in previews.
		
Click to expand...

Ive been looking forward to this since the beginning of the year. Proper golf game not of that Tiger woods stuff anymore. Just a shame I've got to wait for the PS4 release. 

Alreeady been planning my home track out. 

Excited much!!


----------



## Jon321 (Aug 19, 2014)

Is this a download only?


----------



## glynntaylor (Aug 19, 2014)

Jon321 said:



			Is this a download only?
		
Click to expand...

Yes Pal


----------



## Jon321 (Aug 19, 2014)

That would explain why I can't find it online. Think I'll wait for some reviews before I pull the trigger.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 19, 2014)

Pretty decent so far. Bit rough around the edges as you would expect from an independent game but the golf is good and tour and online options show great promise for the future. This could develop into something special


----------



## Buddaah (Aug 19, 2014)

How much is it?

-----never mind, it's Â£27.99 on xbox one. 
Now do I hold out for ps4 version or take plunge on the xbox :mmm:


----------



## ger147 (Aug 19, 2014)

Was gonna take a look as I see they have a PC version, but then I saw Steam mentioned so that was the end of that


----------



## road2ruin (Aug 20, 2014)

GB72 said:



			Pretty decent so far. Bit rough around the edges as you would expect from an independent game but the golf is good and tour and online options show great promise for the future. This could develop into something special
		
Click to expand...

What are the graphics like? I have been keeping an eye on this, although completely missed the release date! The one thing I have read is that compared to the PS4/PC versions the graphics on the Xbox One are really disappointing.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 20, 2014)

road2ruin said:



			What are the graphics like? I have been keeping an eye on this, although completely missed the release date! The one thing I have read is that compared to the PS4/PC versions the graphics on the Xbox One are really disappointing.
		
Click to expand...

They are OK, I have read similar but as I only have an Xbox One it does not worry me as it is the only version that I am going to have access to.


----------



## road2ruin (Aug 20, 2014)

GB72 said:



			They are OK, I have read similar but as I only have an Xbox One it does not worry me as it is the only version that I am going to have access to.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, I am similar and given it's sub Â£30.00 I'll be giving it a go. I think the longevity will be playing other user designed courses as the popularity grows.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 20, 2014)

road2ruin said:



			Fair enough, I am similar and given it's sub Â£30.00 I'll be giving it a go. I think the longevity will be playing other user designed courses as the popularity grows.
		
Click to expand...

I have been following the developers on Twitter and I think it will evolve into something pretty special. not tried the course designer tools yet but may put in a couple of hours over the Bank Holiday and see if I can make a version of Belton Park on it.


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 20, 2014)

Sort of interested in this but it just doesn't look good enough to me for the price yet.


----------



## Admg1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up on this.
Im going to download it now and see what it's like.


----------



## road2ruin (Aug 20, 2014)

How disappointing! Having followed this for a number of months, been really looking forward to playing it....loaded it, teed up......and find that my slice has followed me onto the Xbox!


----------



## GB72 (Aug 20, 2014)

road2ruin said:



			How disappointing! Having followed this for a number of months, been really looking forward to playing it....loaded it, teed up......and find that my slice has followed me onto the Xbox!
		
Click to expand...

I have developed. Nice draw that can get a bit hooky.


----------



## Admg1 (Aug 20, 2014)

This game is really realistic. My putting is just as bad on this as it is in real life :angry:
Its going to take a bit of time to get used to though
Just designed a 9 hole links course as well.


----------



## swanny32 (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm a bit of a gamer and posted this review on one of my other forums....just in case people wanted a bit more of an in depth view of the game at release.

"_I've now played a good 6 or 7 rounds and created a course so have a good idea of what you get for your money....which is acceptable for the price. It's trying very hard and succeeding in trying to make golf games something other than the very stale play a round, rank up, hit the ball further and unlock a new jumper that the Tiger series has offered us over the last God knows how many years.

The Golf Club is nowhere near as polished as the PGA Tour franchise, on Xbox One at least. It looks pretty rubbish in most aspects if I'm brutally honest and at the moment there are a fair few bugs that need ironing out, something I'm particularly upset about, as the excuse we got on TGC forum for the delay was to try and release something as bug free as possible....this really isn't the case and if you part with your hard earned Â£27.99 then be ready for hanging menu's, jumping screens and created courses that don't save!

The course creator is excellent but again, is suffering from a few bugs. Why they didn't input a "bulk tree" option is beyond me, as it stands you have to place every single tree and after placing each one the game hangs for a second or two...highly annoying and very time consuming. These are of course very minor things, the developers seem to be aware of it and are working hard (or so they say) to make things right and listening to the forum members for what to release in an update which will no doubt be long from dropping.

Taking these issues out and forgetting the graphics for a minute, what you're left with is a vack to basics golf game, no power ups, no putting lines, no spin control in mid flight, it's a golf sim done very well, and is actually quite enjoyable to play if you can look past the bugs. I like to think I'm pretty handy on golf games and would regularly score 8,9,10 under on tournament mode on Tiger Woods games, this doesn't have a level of difficulty setting, all the difficulty comes from the way the course is setup, just like in real life, and it works well. I played a replica of Pebble Beach (no real courses in TGC, only community created courses) last night which played like a true links course, high winds and hard, fast greens.....shot +10. IT WAS HARD! On the flip side, the "easy" courses with wide fairways, soft greens and low winds, I was able to post a pretty decent -10 and left shots out there with half a dozen lip outs so this game should appeal to all abilities.

The best feature for me is the live aspect of the game. You'll get a notification pop up (again, a bit buggy at times) which alerts you to a friend playing a tour event somewhere and to "press A to join". This loads up the course they are playing and puts you on the first tee to play a round in the competitive tour event, even though your friend might be a few holes ahead. The cool thing is, your game tracks where your friend is, so if you're playing a hole that is within sight of the hole your friend is playing, you'll actually see their gamertag and ball flight, a really nice touch and makes it feel very communal, especially if there are a few of you online.

I've blabbed long enough, in short, it'll be worth Â£27.99 once they have issued an update and ironed out some of the bugs but at present, it's probably not worth it. Those who have high spec PC's or a PS4 may want to think about getting it on those instead as apparently it looks a lot better in 1080p....but I don't want to get into a debate about that on here."_


----------



## Scrindle (Aug 22, 2014)

swanny32 said:



			I'm a bit of a gamer and posted this review on one of my other forums....just in case people wanted a bit more of an in depth view of the game at release.

"_I've now played a good 6 or 7 rounds and created a course so have a good idea of what you get for your money....which is acceptable for the price. It's trying very hard and succeeding in trying to make golf games something other than the very stale play a round, rank up, hit the ball further and unlock a new jumper that the Tiger series has offered us over the last God knows how many years.

The Golf Club is nowhere near as polished as the PGA Tour franchise, on Xbox One at least. It looks pretty rubbish in most aspects if I'm brutally honest and at the moment there are a fair few bugs that need ironing out, something I'm particularly upset about, as the excuse we got on TGC forum for the delay was to try and release something as bug free as possible....this really isn't the case and if you part with your hard earned Â£27.99 then be ready for hanging menu's, jumping screens and created courses that don't save!

The course creator is excellent but again, is suffering from a few bugs. Why they didn't input a "bulk tree" option is beyond me, as it stands you have to place every single tree and after placing each one the game hangs for a second or two...highly annoying and very time consuming. These are of course very minor things, the developers seem to be aware of it and are working hard (or so they say) to make things right and listening to the forum members for what to release in an update which will no doubt be long from dropping.

Taking these issues out and forgetting the graphics for a minute, what you're left with is a vack to basics golf game, no power ups, no putting lines, no spin control in mid flight, it's a golf sim done very well, and is actually quite enjoyable to play if you can look past the bugs. I like to think I'm pretty handy on golf games and would regularly score 8,9,10 under on tournament mode on Tiger Woods games, this doesn't have a level of difficulty setting, all the difficulty comes from the way the course is setup, just like in real life, and it works well. I played a replica of Pebble Beach (no real courses in TGC, only community created courses) last night which played like a true links course, high winds and hard, fast greens.....shot +10. IT WAS HARD! On the flip side, the "easy" courses with wide fairways, soft greens and low winds, I was able to post a pretty decent -10 and left shots out there with half a dozen lip outs so this game should appeal to all abilities.

The best feature for me is the live aspect of the game. You'll get a notification pop up (again, a bit buggy at times) which alerts you to a friend playing a tour event somewhere and to "press A to join". This loads up the course they are playing and puts you on the first tee to play a round in the competitive tour event, even though your friend might be a few holes ahead. The cool thing is, your game tracks where your friend is, so if you're playing a hole that is within sight of the hole your friend is playing, you'll actually see their gamertag and ball flight, a really nice touch and makes it feel very communal, especially if there are a few of you online.

I've blabbed long enough, in short, it'll be worth Â£27.99 once they have issued an update and ironed out some of the bugs but at present, it's probably not worth it. Those who have high spec PC's or a PS4 may want to think about getting it on those instead as apparently it looks a lot better in 1080p....but I don't want to get into a debate about that on here."_

Click to expand...

Thanks for this - very helpful.  I may pick it up on PS4 after a few months of bug fixing!  Community should be larger by then too so much courses to play, etc...!


----------



## swanny32 (Aug 22, 2014)

They're fixing the bugs as we speak, last night the game ran a lot smoother than the previous night so they're definitely working on it.


----------



## el marko (Aug 22, 2014)

Im not sure about this game.

It feels completely empty. They have the physics right but theres so many things wrong with the game.

Dont bother with the course designer if you want to create a course youve played on before. Dont get me wrong its a great tool for creating fake courses but impossible to create a real one.

I wish it was easy to get refunds


----------



## swanny32 (Aug 23, 2014)

el marko said:



			Im not sure about this game.

It feels completely empty. They have the physics right but theres so many things wrong with the game.

Dont bother with the course designer if you want to create a course youve played on before. Dont get me wrong its a great tool for creating fake courses but impossible to create a real one.

I wish it was easy to get refunds
		
Click to expand...

Very harsh criticism indeed. Bugs are getting ironed out at the moment and each evening since release when I've sat down to have a round or two, it's visibly better than on release. The course creator is great and I don't understand how you can say that you can't create a course you've played on, it's difficult, but very much possible as I've already created my old home course Forrester Park which DaveyC2K2 played last night and he was very impressed with what I had done, its not bang on but it's not far off.

The only problems I've had with the course creator at the moment is the elevation changes, very difficult to use and the odd patches of water here and there which are proving difficult to remove. Other than that, it's brilliant.


----------



## glynntaylor (Aug 23, 2014)

swanny32 said:



			Very harsh criticism indeed. Bugs are getting ironed out at the moment and each evening since release when I've sat down to have a round or two, it's visibly better than on release. The course creator is great and I don't understand how you can say that you can't create a course you've played on, it's difficult, but very much possible as I've already created my old home course Forrester Park which DaveyC2K2 played last night and he was very impressed with what I had done, its not bang on but it's not far off.



The only problems I've had with the course creator at the moment is the elevation changes, very difficult to use and the odd patches of water here and there which are proving difficult to remove. Other than that, it's brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

I seriously cannot wait to play this on PS4....only a week left to wait.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 23, 2014)

Downloading it tonight. Anyone got any gamer tags they wanna share along with their course?


----------



## glynntaylor (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm pretty sure courses are cross platform too!!


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 24, 2014)

Tried a "version" on my laptop last night but my graphics card ain't up to it apparently


----------



## el marko (Aug 24, 2014)

swanny32 said:



			Very harsh criticism indeed. Bugs are getting ironed out at the moment and each evening since release when I've sat down to have a round or two, it's visibly better than on release. The course creator is great and I don't understand how you can say that you can't create a course you've played on, it's difficult, but very much possible as I've already created my old home course Forrester Park which DaveyC2K2 played last night and he was very impressed with what I had done, its not bang on but it's not far off.

The only problems I've had with the course creator at the moment is the elevation changes, very difficult to use and the odd patches of water here and there which are proving difficult to remove. Other than that, it's brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

Tried to create my own course but it was impossible due to the sculpt land feature being bugged, That and creating a certain type of green is difficult. Also if you want to add bushes or long grass then forget it as adding pretty much 5 blades of long grass at a time is ridiculous. Like i said though its a great tool for making fake courses.

The game is clearly still in beta, the game holds huge potential but should never have been released the way it is.


----------



## glynntaylor (Sep 3, 2014)

Out on ps4 today.......downloaded and looks relatively good. 

Anyone fancy game game let me know..... id is glynntaylor


----------



## Hallsy (Sep 4, 2014)

I downloaded this last night and played a couple of holes on the PS4. Ive missed having no golf games on the PS4 so at least i can have my fix now . Will post up later my username if anyone fancies a round tonight although it will be about 10pm :fore:


----------



## Hallsy (Sep 4, 2014)

My username on ps4 is dimpleballs305 :thup:


----------



## MadAdey (Sep 5, 2014)

Watched a video on the course last night. The bloke making it said that recreating an exact course is not impossible, but very difficult and he said it took him 1 hour just to get the first hole more or less perfect. But he said he is learning faster ways of doing it now and getting a bit quicker, but he thinks it will take in total about 8-10 hours to do a near as perfect replica of his home course. S anyone expecting to recreate their home course in a couple of hours will get a shock.

does look good though and will definitely be downloading it and like has been said already it will only get better over time.


----------



## MadAdey (Sep 8, 2014)

Got it yesterday and already hooked on the course designer mode. Figured out a really easy way to build a fantastic course without using the random generator. The course is laid out and the hills, trees and water are in place. Had a couple of whacks round it and it plays really nice. Now all I have to is shape the greens, manicure the fairways, put the bunkers in place, build a clubhouse, put course signs in, build bridges, put in cart paths, plant some flowers etc etc.

So anyone up for a game sometime? My Xbox LIVE is SLIMAIDY


----------



## palindromicbob (Sep 8, 2014)

Just got this myself and still getting used to the xbox one. Great wee game for the money. Currently trying to create my home course but need to get to grips with the designer. Have started with a flat course and have placed the hole layouts. Need to scuplt the terrain and then the greens and finally add in hazards and other details. Now I need to stop over estimating the height changes in it. Placed the first tee at 40 meters above the lowest point of the hole and it was like a cliff face! thinking about it now 15-20m is more like it  At the moment it looks pretty good from above 

Can add me if anyone wants.  Palindromic Bob.


----------



## palindromicbob (Oct 9, 2014)

Patch for the game on Xbox One due out tomorrow. Should fix loads of the bugs. Really looking forward to the course designer finally working properly.


----------



## Matty2803 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi, finally got this game for Xbox one!  

Just wondering where there is a list of controls.  I can't seem to change the distance of my shot (before hitting it).

Not sure if its possible or not.

Hopefully have a shot on the course designer later!


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 4, 2015)

Matty2803 said:



			Hi, finally got this game for Xbox one!  

Just wondering where there is a list of controls.  I can't seem to change the distance of my shot (before hitting it).

Not sure if its possible or not.

Hopefully have a shot on the course designer later!
		
Click to expand...

It's not Tiger Woods golf. It's a simulator where you have to change distance by feel on the length of backswing, like when playing for real.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 4, 2015)

Sorry for the hijack, how do you challenge friends to a course you've played? Had a couple from other lads but can't see where to send a "try this course" myself.


----------



## Matty2803 (Feb 4, 2015)

MadAdey said:



			It's not Tiger Woods golf. It's a simulator where you have to change distance by feel on the length of backswing, like when playing for real.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks!!


----------

